# Malicious redirects



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I've been getting a lot of these in the past week. It takes me from the thread to a new page. One of them says I need to update Flash, which I verified I do not need to do. The other I just got now saying my Norton needs updating, but I don't have Norton on my Mac. Running iOS 10.15.4

Here's the page it sent me to.



https://formatmjsn.online/nrt-att/index.php?lpkey=1533887797e688df38&clickid=b6565h9a0j62t27c&uclick=h9a0j62t&uclickhash=h9a0j62t-h9a0j62t-gx-0-9lbl-bzy9-bzu3-bbc29b#


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Can I get some more information from you, please?

What device are you using to access the site? Computer? Tablet? Phone?
Are you accessing the full site? Using Tapatalk?
Which operating system are you using? (Windows 10, etc.)
Which browser are you using? (Chrome, Firefox, Edge, IE, etc.)
Have you already tried clearing your cookies/cache?
- Cricket


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I am on an iMac desktop, with the latest updates to everything. Catalina OS, Safari browser.

I've tried everything including re-installing Flash a number of times. Cookies and cache cleared. Idk if there is something legit which tries to run Flash or if it is mal-ware trying to get me to download from them.

The most common redirect says my Flash is out of date, but it isn't. And it isn't just a box that pops up on top of the TAM page, it is a total redirect off of TAM.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

This had been a known issue with Safari. There are quite a few help tutorials if you do a Google search.

Have you double-checked your security settings in Safari?

If it happens again, can you get me the URL along with a screenshot so we can try to block it from our side?

- Cricket


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's one I just got. I was on this thread when it redirected. My cheating "friend" has me feeling...

I've never had McAfee on my machine. Here's the url in the address bar after the redirect. Antivirus For Your PC or Mac


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

And I just got it again on another thread. Btw this happens whether I am logged in or not to TAM. 

Here's the URL this time in case it is different than the last. https://c.adsco.re/d#Qj4hAAAAAAAAEy...9e16&sid=d08fc662-eff7-4769-9f6b-374893a22d25


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I have reported this issue.

Does the same thing happen if you use Chrome?

- Cricket


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Idk, I don't have it on my machine. I avoid Google.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Thor said:


> Idk, I don't have it on my machine. I avoid Google.


Hey @Thor on my macs I have adblocker extensions installed for safari, and block many malicious websites with my router. Also have some settings flipped on in the accounts on the mac that seem to help. I agree that they should fix this here, but this might help as well?

Happy to lend a hand or talk about my setup if you like.


----------

